

HTML5 Games Developed By Students in One Month for "Got Game?" - austinhallock
http://clay.io/play/gotgame/

======
ChuckMcM
This great, some of the art really amazes me. Back in my day all the nerd kids
were building games in BASIC but some how

    
    
       020 | 103 | 000
       ----+-----+-----
       006 | 210 | 011
       ----+-----+-----
       104 | 002 | 007
    

Doesn't have the same ability to "grab" you :-)

~~~
Almaviva
Back in my day, the nerd kids were building games in Flash, and they were
generally better than these:)

------
NeedNoReg
Tried a random one - with tanks - did not really work on my Nokia 620.

Generally pretty cool, but not exciting enough to face writing a complete game
in JavaScript.

------
taylorhou
good job executing. I met with some of you and your team when this was just an
idea. glad to see students following through and actually pushing out
products.

come join us and other austin startups that hustle every day on the east side.
301 Chicon St. Suite D - we've got another game company working on 3D AI games
for the oculus rift. (all UT alumn)

